# First Level!!



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I know it's a little late in the season, but temps are still mid to upper 90's here so I think I'll be okay. Been meaning to level my lawn for a few years now and everything has been getting in the way. Figured now is the first chance I got so I'm pulling the trigger. Scalped lawn down to 1/4" and will put down a heavy dose of turf grade Milo after the level and then water heavily afterwards. I'll post pics soon. Also, bought the R$R take Ware uses &#129304;&#127995;


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome back! Haven't seen you post in a while! Anxious to see your results!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Ware said:


> Welcome back! Haven't seen you post in a while! Anxious to see your results!


Thanks Ware!!! Yeah I've been lurking, work has been crazy this year and I haven't had time to do most things I've wanted to. Glad I pulled the trigger on this though. So far I'm worn out already haha, but I'll put a full day in tomorrow to finish it off and post pics.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

R$R. So true. But worth it.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Day two is in the books. My wheelbarrow broke today so I bought a Gorilla Cart 🦍. Those things are really well built and should last forever!! This is a lot of work but will be worth it and was way over due. Back yard and side yard are done, I'll knock out the front tomorrow.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Am I the only one who is worried for @Txmx583 leveling this late in the season?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Probably cutting it close, but it looks like the average first 32° is still a couple months away for the DFW metro.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I really want to do another but I'm afraid here in the panhandle of Florida. We don't get our first frost for a while but once it cools in October the growth slows tremendously. I have one bad dip that I am going to dig up the turf, drop some sand and lay the turf back on top. I think I have time for that but not a full top dress. I'm sure my issues were that I was going DEEP on my leveling.

@Txmx583 , keep us updated! You may encourage me to get an additional level in next season.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> I really want to do another but I'm afraid here in the panhandle of Florida. We don't get our first frost for a while but once it cools in October the growth slows tremendously. I have one bad dip that I am going to dig up the turf, drop some sand and lay the turf back on top. I think I have time for that but not a full top dress. I'm sure my issues were that I was going DEEP on my leveling.
> 
> @Txmx583 , keep us updated! You may encourage me to get an additional level in next season.


How many levels do you guys average in a season? Is it the same every season or as needed? I was under the impression it would be needed once every few years. Never done it, will be doing for first time in spring.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I have had to level three time this year but that is not normal. I'm recovering from hurricane damage so I have several more layers to go to get it smooth.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> Am I the only one who is worried for @Txmx583 leveling this late in the season?


🙋🏻‍♂️I'm nervous for him too.... lol. I thought about it hard and figured with how hot it still is and how long I have till the first frost I should be fine.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Txmx583 said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who is worried for @Txmx583 leveling this late in the season?
> ...


Post some update pics.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Will do! Finishing the front yard now, I'll make sure to update the thread.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Txmx583 said:


> Day two is in the books. My wheelbarrow broke today so I bought a Gorilla Cart 🦍. Those things are really well built and should last forever!! This is a lot of work but will be worth it and was way over due. Back yard and side yard are done, I'll knock out the front tomorrow.


I would say you laid it down with no half steppen! That should be great when it fills in...great job 👍🏾


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

ctrav said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > Day two is in the books. My wheelbarrow broke today so I bought a Gorilla Cart 🦍. Those things are really well built and should last forever!! This is a lot of work but will be worth it and was way over due. Back yard and side yard are done, I'll knock out the front tomorrow.
> ...


Thanks!! My backyard was terrible, it might take a bit to fill 100% in but I'm fine with that. I think it will make a massive difference.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Txmx583 said:


>


🤣🤣


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Front is done, we got a little rain today which helped also.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Holy chit. I'm in Highland Village - suddenly not so worried about my HOC reset today. Either way, we're in it together.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

david_ said:


> Holy chit. I'm in Highland Village - suddenly not so worried about my HOC reset today. Either way, we're in it together.


Nice!!! Haha


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

@ware how soon can I start mowing? And will it damage my reel or bed knife if sand gets in it? My yard is starting to grow quick in some areas and I don't want it to get too tall. If I need to give it a few weeks that's fine, just don't know what the norm is since this is my first time.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Txmx583 said:


> @ware how soon can I start mowing? And will it damage my reel or bed knife if sand gets in it? My yard is starting to grow quick in some areas and I don't want it to get too tall. If I need to give it a few weeks that's fine, just don't know what the norm is since this is my first time.


I'd recommend not using your reel mower until you don't see sand anymore. It will make your reel completely dull extremely quickly if it gets in there.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I think @tcorbitt20, or was it @TN Hawkeye, used his reel mower with sanding. If you are able to backlap then go for it, if not, use the rotary on lowest setting until you can roll through without throwing sand.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> I think @tcorbitt20, or was it @TN Hawkeye, used his reel mower with sanding. If you are able to backlap then go for it, if not, use the rotary on lowest setting until you can roll through without throwing sand.


I used my reel. It did dull the blades, but it was all good once I backlapped.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

7 day update.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Lot of progress and more warm weather on the way!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@Txmx583, that's looking great! I think you're gonna make it to the end of the season. :thumbup:


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> @Txmx583, that's looking great! I think you're gonna make it to the end of the season. :thumbup:


Not gonna lie, I was nervous but things are looking good!!! The grass that has come through actually needs to be cut already. Just tying to figure out a plan of action since some sand is still loose and I don't want to destroy my reel. ************ is easy though so no big deal. And I am replacing my reel and bed knife after this season so 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Looks awesome, @Txmx583! I agree with above that you'll be golden by season end. I can't wait to see the finished product when it's filled in. Nice job on the first level!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

717driver said:


> Looks awesome, @Txmx583! I agree with above that you'll be golden by season end. I can't wait to see the finished product when it's filled in. Nice job on the first level!


Thanks!!! I'll be sure to post pics when it's all grown in and back in shape.


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

I'll semi hi-jack this post, but since it's about leveling I think we will be alright. I'm going to level early next growing season, but I have a couple areas that are significantly higher or lower than the majority of the lawn. Significantly meaning a couple inches. maybe 2-3 inches higher than the average level of the lawn and the low spots, 2-3 inches lower where when I run the sprinklers water will pool there.

Would you start to spot level some of these areas now are just knock it all out when I level in the spring?


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

El Paso...I bet your clear to do the big areas.

For the high spots, you might consider digging up the sod, putting top soil in to bring it up, put the sod back, then sand level that area so you don't have to do dramatic sanding. Probably won't completely heal this season but you'll be ahead of the game in that area come spring.

I did the same last year, and by May it was perfect and seamless. I just lowered a high spot last week. I'm expecting it to start recovering but not complete this year. That's fine with me as the elevation change was 4"


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

appreciate the response @drewwitt. Guess it is time to get to scalping!


----------



## smusgrav (Oct 31, 2018)

Where did you get the sand? I live in Roanoke as well!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

smusgrav said:


> Where did you get the sand? I live in Roanoke as well!


I got mine from Lowery sand and gravel. They were the cheapest by a descent amount. Ordered it Thursday and had it in the driveway Friday morning. 6 yards for $315. Wasn't too bad.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

16 days in since the level. New wide angle iPhone lens is pretty dope.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I used Lowery when I did mine. The quality was great as was the price I thought.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Back yard is growing fast!!! Still in the mid 90's. I still have a little over a yard of sand left, going to throw a little more out for the spots that are low again.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Coming along! I don't know if it will completely fill in by winter as temps are finally getting below 90*. But I'm really happy with the results so far and I'm not worried about it.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Looks great! I'm doing my bermuda backyard in the spring. 8k sq ft. gonna be fun!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

david_ said:


> Looks great! I'm doing my bermuda backyard in the spring. 8k sq ft. gonna be fun!


Nice!! Post some pics when you do! Going to be awesome!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Continuing to improve, but the temps at night are starting to drop so I think the growing will slow down dramatically now.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Filling in nicely... thanks for the update pics.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@Txmx583 this is proof. Bermuda is the toughest grass known to man kind. You can bury it in sand. Over spray some round up. "It ain't goin' down!" Awesome back yard!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

JRS 9572 said:


> @Txmx583 this is proof. Bermuda is the toughest grass known to man kind. You can bury it in sand. Over spray some round up. "It ain't goin' down!" Awesome back yard!


Thanks man!!! It's getting there for sure!!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great and nice work.

Put me in the camp that _doesn't care_ you started late in the season. If it doesn't fully green up by season end, I say, "Who cares?" It will be pretty level next spring, and you got it done in cooler temps, so kudos.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Looks great and nice work.
> 
> Put me in the camp that _doesn't care_ you started late in the season. If it doesn't fully green up by season end, I say, "Who cares?" It will be pretty level next spring, and you got it done in cooler temps, so kudos.


Thanks man!! I appreciate it!! For my first attempt I'm really happy with the progress 👍🏻


----------



## Thimitri (Oct 28, 2019)

Amazing!!! When I saw your first pic, I thought the grass was done!!!

I'm new here so I'm watching and learning..

Thanks for sharing this..


----------



## luckybb (Oct 15, 2019)

Looks great! From the first pic you posted to now, it is really an inspiring journey to witness. I plan to level when the spring comes, it is too cold now


----------

